# Boarding for ferrets!



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know of any good boarding for ferrets in the Plymouth area? Getting married later this year, and am desperate to find somewhere for my fuzzies to stay x


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Theres a list of Ferret Boarders here

Ferret Boarders

Unfortunately none specifically in Plymouth


----------

